# What Ball do you have on today?



## mt_hangglider (Feb 20, 2007)

My choice is the EMII Diver Chronometer:


----------



## Crusher (Oct 6, 2008)

Old faithful --> Ball Fireman I (black/orange)


----------



## roberev (Mar 15, 2006)

44mm Aviator on bracelet today!




























Rob


----------



## roberev (Mar 15, 2006)

If Ball ever gives the EMII Diver Chronometer an all black bezel, I'll be all over it! :-! I've often wondered if the silver portion of the bezel is an overlay that can be removed.

Rob



mt_hangglider said:


> My choice is the EMII Diver Chronometer:


----------



## brokepony99 (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm wearing this for work...









but this is going on once I get home.


----------



## timefleas (Oct 10, 2008)

The newest member of the team--a blue dial Hydrocarbon Magnate...


----------



## mt_hangglider (Feb 20, 2007)

timefleas said:


> The newest member of the team--a blue dial Hydrocarbon Magnate...


Very nice! I use to have one that unfortunately got flipped for another watch at some point. The Magnate is a great balance between tool and class. Enjoy!


----------



## mt_hangglider (Feb 20, 2007)

roberev said:


> If Ball ever gives the EMII Diver Chronometer an all black bezel, I'll be all over it! :-! I've often wondered if the silver portion of the bezel is an overlay that can be removed.
> 
> Rob


Rob,

I'm betting that it would be easy for Ball just to not print the silver on that portion of the bezel making it all black. :think: Maybe a Basel release... I'll keep my fingers crossed for ya.


----------



## memovox (Aug 19, 2007)

Funny - today I am wearing two 

1) EHC TMT
2) EM II Moonphase

The EHC is on the very comfortable rubber strap, and the Moonphase looks stunning in the dark.


----------



## Balldy (Jan 14, 2009)

Aviator 46mm ....... today & every day ;-);-);-)










Cheers

Balldy


----------



## pwong017 (May 7, 2009)

thats a very dressy watch, I love how it has the date magnifier too!


----------



## sunatmasal (May 9, 2009)

timefleas said:


> The newest member of the team--a blue dial Hydrocarbon Magnate...


very nice |>|>

EMII Diver today


----------



## ctujack (Mar 9, 2009)

Today it's this little number, with a new strap.


----------



## Earlyhead (Jan 31, 2010)

Fireman II (green with leather strap)


----------



## sunatmasal (May 9, 2009)

still with the diver today
with a new 22mm strap.. for 20mm lug width :roll:


----------



## AdamR (Jan 12, 2010)

Great strap. I love how thick it is. Would you mind telling me who makes it? I'd love to check out there selection.



sunatmasal said:


> still with the diver today
> with a new 22mm strap.. for 20mm lug width :roll:


----------



## jaymd (May 17, 2007)

my white magnate. after 2 years of alternating between my black and white magnates im looking for my third ball. BTW magnates still look new:-! wish i could say the same for my other watches haha


----------



## roberev (Mar 15, 2006)

jaymd said:


> my white magnate. after 2 years of alternating between my black and white magnates im looking for my third ball. BTW magnates still look new:-! wish i could say the same for my other watches haha


It's good to hear that you still have both Magnates! I'd love to see a current pic of your white one.

Rob


----------



## ctujack (Mar 9, 2009)

This one today.


----------



## roberev (Mar 15, 2006)

I went with the Skylab today, to see if I want to keep it.

Pluses: Extremely comfortable on the Fireman bracelet! Great size/presence.
Minues: The most crystal glare of any Ball I've ever owned. Ball needs to perfect a double AR coating process.










Rob


----------



## roberev (Mar 15, 2006)

Blue today!










Rob


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

For me since all the discussion had me break out the white B&O:


----------



## timefleas (Oct 10, 2008)

I routinely alternate between the four Balls in my signature, but right now I have my original 40mm Ball Fireman--this one is rather special--not only does it have the tri-color tritium tubes, it is also the only automatic watch I have ever owned, of any brand, that keeps spot-on, perfect, atomic time!! Yep, this one is the mainstay of my entire collection--go figure!!


----------



## bigmingo (Feb 11, 2009)

Ball EH GMT1 from Mad Cow...just got it in the mail today, thanks MC for the autograph.


----------



## putnam dan (Sep 24, 2009)

The albino beast - the Alligator - I keep forgetting the lume on this is stunning and it wakes me up early


----------



## sunatmasal (May 9, 2009)

GMT I today b-)


----------



## jimyritz (Jan 31, 2008)

This one...



Mike


----------



## rubberlogic (May 4, 2009)




----------



## roberev (Mar 15, 2006)

Rob


----------



## djpatrick35 (Jan 28, 2010)

My first Ball - Fireman Ionosphere Chrono


----------



## sunatmasal (May 9, 2009)

great BALLs everyone :-!



rubberlogic said:


>


WHAT BALL IS THIIIIIIIIIISSSSSS ???? woww


----------



## rubberlogic (May 4, 2009)

It's an EMII Diver Chronometer.


----------



## GX9901 (May 13, 2009)

I'm wearing my Ball today


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## Hugh (Nov 23, 2009)

Train master power reserve.


----------



## sunatmasal (May 9, 2009)

rubberlogic said:


> It's an EMII Diver Chronometer.


nice ball dude :-!

SM today


----------



## bhaladog (Sep 12, 2008)

Hugh said:


> Train master power reserve.


Pure class. Love it - if I didn't have an L&I, I'd be all over that one.

Fireman NT for me all weekend. Shown here with a borrowed Kobold.


----------



## mt_hangglider (Feb 20, 2007)

*Holy old thread resurrection!*

:-d


----------



## jACK_bANDIT (Sep 23, 2009)

This is REALLLLLY cool. More pics please? Never seen it before.



rubberlogic said:


>


Just pulled the trigger on a black bezel emii diver, pics in a few days. Until then, this will keep me company...


----------



## roberev (Mar 15, 2006)

I always like to see pics of that custom black-bezeled Hydrocarbon, jACK. I wish Ball would make a Hydrocarbon with a black external bezel insert, at least as an option. The new Magnate GMT would be a great candidate since the bezel is smooth all the way around.

Here are two pics of the black inner-bezeled EMII Diver, to hold you over until yours arrives:



















Rob


----------



## Rhyalus (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Tsig (Jun 8, 2010)

I'm wearing the Spacemaster XLume.


----------



## photog-shooter (Dec 21, 2007)

Today, I dusted off one of my 'vintage' ones.' The gold vintage Trainmaster. See photos in link below:

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=348082

Clayton b-)


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

Very nice to see some vintage for a change.


----------



## gpension (Dec 8, 2009)

My only Ball for now...43m Silver Fireman I on its way to me this week!

Not sure if I should keep them both, but I'm in no rush to decide!


----------



## HockeyBrand (Sep 6, 2007)

After going with Rolex for so long. It's refreshing to go to the 18K ball today! :-!


----------



## rubberlogic (May 4, 2009)




----------



## Argabright (Feb 16, 2010)

EHC Classic I:


----------



## roberev (Mar 15, 2006)

I've been living out of a suitcase the past two weeks, and decided to take only one watch with me (can you believe it?!). I brought the one Ball watch that works just as well with a hawaiian shirt as it does with my suits, has a bracelet for these 105 degree days (leather/gator strap killing weather), and a second timezone. The more I wear this one, the more I like it:

Trainmaster Dual Time:




























Rob


----------



## Argabright (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## otown (Jan 25, 2010)

My new baby ... the Wordltime!


----------



## rubberlogic (May 4, 2009)




----------



## jACK_bANDIT (Sep 23, 2009)

@rubberlogic - awesome pics. Love the watch.

Got this one tuesday.


----------



## Manuel1917 (May 11, 2010)

mt_hangglider said:


> My choice is the EMII Diver Chronometer:


----------



## HomerJ (Apr 29, 2009)

EM2 Diver.










Have a great day.:-!


----------



## HomerJ (Apr 29, 2009)

It's a Ball Friday. HAGW!


----------



## OrisLvr (Apr 11, 2010)

Fireman II - black dial white numbers.


----------



## ctujack (Mar 9, 2009)

The one on the left


----------



## Crmsnraider (Jun 23, 2010)

Stay regular, its friday!


----------



## ParadiseWatch (Jul 17, 2010)

Aviator this morning, my Trieste at night


----------



## HomerJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Happy Tuesday.


----------



## rubberlogic (May 4, 2009)




----------



## HRLIEBE (Mar 9, 2010)




----------



## dottified (Jun 25, 2010)




----------



## Crmsnraider (Jun 23, 2010)

Relaxing in the Heat


----------



## Jonah81 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: ball fourm*

My only Ball, 46mm Aviator:


----------



## roberev (Mar 15, 2006)

Great wrist shot Jonah! :-!

Rob


----------



## HomerJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Ball Trieste today.










Have a good one.


----------



## roberev (Mar 15, 2006)

I have been re-acquainting myself with the first generation 40mm Fireman this weekend, which had been in my drawer for the past month or two.










Rob


----------



## nimbushopper (Nov 3, 2007)

My original fireman 43mm is still one of my favorites, and keeping time well within COSC specs.


----------



## rubberlogic (May 4, 2009)




----------



## rubberlogic (May 4, 2009)

The one in the middle!


----------



## HughH (Jul 24, 2010)

I'm wearing Skylab today.


----------



## hkginlax (Aug 29, 2010)

rubberlogic said:


> The one in the middle!


That's what I wear everyday, now. :-!


----------



## rubberlogic (May 4, 2009)

Great watch isn't it? Just LOVE the weight on my wrist! :-!


----------

